

An insight in to Japanese consumer electronics market - paulleviss
http://myelectronicsblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/insight-in-to-japanese-consumer.html
Asia Pacific being a world leader in consumer electronics, the credit goes to Japanese electronics industry. Japanese companies are known for their innovations and quality.
======
kevinbernard31
Japanese have really changed the world by their innovations

